# Had a guy just walk in my house today.



## miketx (Feb 14, 2018)

Front door was open he opened the screen door and just walked in and started talking a sales pitch of some kind. I stood up and said GET OUT! He just stood there and started talking to my wife. He says he running for a local office and wants to leave his card with me. Wife took his card. Stupid bastards gonna pull that one time to many. I guess He didn't see my 357. Good thing he was passive and left.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 14, 2018)

What a great thread.


----------



## del (Feb 14, 2018)

cool story, bro

usted esta mucho macho


----------



## miketx (Feb 14, 2018)

del said:


> cool story, bro
> 
> usted esta mucho macho


Really? How so? I  told someone to get out of my house. What would you have done? Blow them?


----------



## del (Feb 14, 2018)

miketx said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > cool story, bro
> ...



like i said

cool story, bro


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 14, 2018)

Pogo said:


> What a great thread


^^^Thread judge....


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 14, 2018)

miketx said:


> Front door was open he opened the screen door and just walked in and started talking a sales pitch of some kind. I stood up and said GET OUT! He just stood there and started talking to my wife. He says he running for a local office and wants to leave his card with me. Wife took his card. Stupid bastards gonna pull that one time to many. I guess He didn't see my 357. Good thing he was passive and left.



I think you should have shot him.....cut up the body.....and used a backhoe to dig his grave.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Feb 14, 2018)

Any person who just walks into a stranger's house in Texas has got to have a screw loose...or a death wish.


----------



## francoHFW (Feb 14, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Front door was open he opened the screen door and just walked in and started talking a sales pitch of some kind. I stood up and said GET OUT! He just stood there and started talking to my wife. He says he running for a local office and wants to leave his card with me. Wife took his card. Stupid bastards gonna pull that one time to many. I guess He didn't see my 357. Good thing he was passive and left.
> ...


Poor brainwashed sick perverted racist pure anger hater dupes... Poor America.


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 14, 2018)

Be careful he could have been sizing up your goods and security...


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Feb 14, 2018)

miketx said:


> Front door was open he opened the screen door and just walked in and started talking a sales pitch of some kind. I stood up and said GET OUT! He just stood there and started talking to my wife. He says he running for a local office and wants to leave his card with me. Wife took his card. Stupid bastards gonna pull that one time to many. I guess He didn't see my 357. Good thing he was passive and left.



He would have seen mine right after the Sheps latched onto his buttocks and dragged him to the ground.


----------



## miketx (Feb 14, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Front door was open he opened the screen door and just walked in and started talking a sales pitch of some kind. I stood up and said GET OUT! He just stood there and started talking to my wife. He says he running for a local office and wants to leave his card with me. Wife took his card. Stupid bastards gonna pull that one time to many. I guess He didn't see my 357. Good thing he was passive and left.
> ...


I was real tempted but he stayed right at the door and talked to my wife, so I didn't shoot him.


----------



## miketx (Feb 14, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Be careful he could have been sizing up your goods and security...


I got him on camera.


----------



## miketx (Feb 14, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Right. I was so angry I didn't shoot him. Only a fool loses his temper in a situation like that.


----------



## miketx (Feb 14, 2018)

I'm thinking about going down tomorrow and pressing charges on him.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Feb 14, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Damn...one more adjective you would have won a gift certificate.


----------



## April (Feb 14, 2018)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Any person who just walks into a stranger's house in Texas has got to have a screw loose...or a death wish.


What about Arkansas?


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Feb 14, 2018)

April said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Any person who just walks into a stranger's house in Texas has got to have a screw loose...or a death wish.
> ...


Lazy eyes make for poor aim...you're safer there.


----------



## miketx (Feb 14, 2018)

April said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Any person who just walks into a stranger's house in Texas has got to have a screw loose...or a death wish.
> ...


You have to watch  their goat.


----------



## miketx (Feb 14, 2018)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> April said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...


She would give him both barrels!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 14, 2018)

miketx said:


> Front door was open he opened the screen door and just walked in and started talking a sales pitch of some kind. I stood up and said GET OUT! He just stood there and started talking to my wife. He says he running for a local office and wants to leave his card with me. Wife took his card. Stupid bastards gonna pull that one time to many. I guess He didn't see my 357. Good thing he was passive and left.





I don't want to alarm you but he walked right in and started talking to your wife?



Dude, are you always home?????



This doesn't sound kosher if you know what I mean.


----------



## miketx (Feb 14, 2018)

bear513 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Front door was open he opened the screen door and just walked in and started talking a sales pitch of some kind. I stood up and said GET OUT! He just stood there and started talking to my wife. He says he running for a local office and wants to leave his card with me. Wife took his card. Stupid bastards gonna pull that one time to many. I guess He didn't see my 357. Good thing he was passive and left.
> ...


I'm always home. My wife is real polite unlike me, so she spoke to him. Turns out he really is a local pol.


----------



## del (Feb 14, 2018)

miketx said:


> *I'm thinking* about going down tomorrow and pressing charges on him.



i doubt it


----------



## miketx (Feb 14, 2018)

del said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > *I'm thinking* about going down tomorrow and pressing charges on him.
> ...


You're right. I have decided to let it go.


----------



## del (Feb 14, 2018)

miketx said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



 i meant the thinking part


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Feb 14, 2018)

miketx said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > April said:
> ...


Best bet in Ar Kansas...better saw it off to boot.


----------



## miketx (Feb 14, 2018)

del said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...


Eat shit troll


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 14, 2018)

April said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Any person who just walks into a stranger's house in Texas has got to have a screw loose...or a death wish.
> ...


It's against the law to shoot a former President of The United States.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 14, 2018)

Not how Dalton would have handled it.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 15, 2018)

miketx said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


I'll never forget a local pol who approached me at the grocery store once when my arms were full of canned goods, eggs and what all (you know those days when you think Naw, I don't need a basket)  and he came at me full bore with his hand extended to shake my hand and introduce himself.  Mental note:  Don't vote for anyone that stupid.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 15, 2018)

miketx said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Be careful he could have been sizing up your goods and security...
> ...


Of course you did.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 15, 2018)

miketx said:


> Front door was open he opened the screen door and just walked in and started talking a sales pitch of some kind. I stood up and said GET OUT! He just stood there and started talking to my wife. He says he running for a local office and wants to leave his card with me. Wife took his card. Stupid bastards gonna pull that one time to many. I guess He didn't see my 357. Good thing he was passive and left.



You need a big dog


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 15, 2018)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Any person who just walks into a stranger's house in Texas has got to have a screw loose...or a death wish.



  Had three South American/mexicans try that at my house.
They fell all over themselves trying to get back to their supposedly broken down car and hauling ass.

   I had no idea my sawed off 870 had the ability to fix broken cars.  What an amazing tool!!


----------



## miketx (Feb 15, 2018)

bodecea said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


Kunt, I've got four security cameras that record 24/7.


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 15, 2018)

miketx said:


> I'm thinking about going down tomorrow and pressing charges on him.


Is this a for real story?


----------



## miketx (Feb 15, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking about going down tomorrow and pressing charges on him.
> ...


Yeah, but I ain't gonna call the police. It's a local politician and I'm sure they won't do shit. When I told him to leave and he didn't I should have gassed him then and there.


----------



## Muhammed (Feb 15, 2018)

miketx said:


> Front door was open he opened the screen door and just walked in and started talking a sales pitch of some kind. I stood up and said GET OUT! He just stood there and started talking to my wife. He says he running for a local office and wants to leave his card with me. Wife took his card. Stupid bastards gonna pull that one time to many. I guess He didn't see my 357. Good thing he was passive and left.


Perhaps the gentleman didn't realize you were home and just walked nonchalantly through the front door and started talking to your wife out of habit because that's what he always does when he visits your wife and his kids.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Feb 15, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Any person who just walks into a stranger's house in Texas has got to have a screw loose...or a death wish.
> ...


In Turkey most of the front doors were self locking. So, anyone who entered had to physically unlock the door to exit. In addition I had a graduated locking system on my front door. The mechanism, akin to a safe, extended bolts into the jam progressively deeper with each turn of the key. I loved those damn doors. 
However, I grew up in SoCal so I am constantly paranoid about these kinds of things.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 15, 2018)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...



   They didnt try to walk in until I opened the door.
They tried to rush me when they realized I wasnt buying their broken down car gambit.
   Their plans changed quickly when they saw the shotgun barrel appear from behind the door jam.


----------



## Taz (Feb 15, 2018)

miketx said:


> Front door was open he opened the screen door and just walked in and started talking a sales pitch of some kind. I stood up and said GET OUT! He just stood there and started talking to my wife. He says he running for a local office and wants to leave his card with me. Wife took his card. Stupid bastards gonna pull that one time to many. I guess He didn't see my 357. Good thing he was passive and left.


You're a pussy, you should have shot him.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 15, 2018)

miketx said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



  Should have crop dusted him at the very least....


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 15, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Any person who just walks into a stranger's house in Texas has got to have a screw loose...or a death wish.
> ...





What’s a “South American/Mexican”?


----------



## miketx (Feb 15, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...


To the PC crowd like you it's an immigrant to be welcomed with open arms.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 15, 2018)

Lock your fucking doors


----------



## miketx (Feb 15, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Lock your fucking doors


We do keep them locked but in this instance someone had just gone out the door.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 15, 2018)

miketx said:


> Front door was open he opened the screen door and just walked in and started talking a sales pitch of some kind. I stood up and said GET OUT! He just stood there and started talking to my wife. He says he running for a local office and wants to leave his card with me. Wife took his card. Stupid bastards gonna pull that one time to many. I guess He didn't see my 357. Good thing he was passive and left.



Should have sicked the Doberman and German Shepard on him.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Feb 15, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...


An unverified strain of bean.


----------



## miketx (Feb 15, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Front door was open he opened the screen door and just walked in and started talking a sales pitch of some kind. I stood up and said GET OUT! He just stood there and started talking to my wife. He says he running for a local office and wants to leave his card with me. Wife took his card. Stupid bastards gonna pull that one time to many. I guess He didn't see my 357. Good thing he was passive and left.
> ...


I have an attack cat.


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 15, 2018)

miketx said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



What he is a cop and walked into your house..? He is running for office? Everyone who walks the precincts know the rules..

.


----------



## miketx (Feb 15, 2018)

Eaglewings said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Local politician. I don't think cops would just come in unless they had an entry team and I haven't committed any crimes except that mattress tag thing.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 15, 2018)

miketx said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




I hope you shoot with more accuracy than you post.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 15, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...



Can you tell the difference on sight?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 15, 2018)

Your wife and her boyfriend think pretty fast on their feet. That was a great routine they pulled!  

"But honey, he's a complete stranger who just happened to walk right in.........."


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 15, 2018)

miketx said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Haa Haaa you took your mattress tag off..I think that they are surveilling your house for that.

I had a 21 year old male who was bipolar and lived across the street, he walked into an unlocked door 

I was sitting in my chair and looked up and saw a huge man in my hallway.. my husband yelled to get out too..that was scary.


----------



## miketx (Feb 15, 2018)

^ Gun, pepper spray.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 15, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Time out for me to tell you you're a dumbass.

Anybody that just came into my house would be well-ventilated.

Ofc, I'm not sitting there with just the screen door , anymore.

I know you ain't got no guns. Sir, I have a S&W M&P 10 in my pocket as I type. Believe me, you'd probably rather I shot you with it than hit you.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 15, 2018)

......


----------



## fncceo (Feb 15, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> .and used a backhoe to dig his grave



Feed him to the pigs.


----------



## harmonica (Feb 15, 2018)

I always lock my doors AND have a very smart, tough, no-nonsense, shep-pit mix
she will alert us when some one opens their car door/etc....


----------



## MrShangles (Feb 15, 2018)

miketx said:


> Front door was open he opened the screen door and just walked in and started talking a sales pitch of some kind. I stood up and said GET OUT! He just stood there and started talking to my wife. He says he running for a local office and wants to leave his card with me. Wife took his card. Stupid bastards gonna pull that one time to many. I guess He didn't see my 357. Good thing he was passive and left.



Must’ve been illegal immigrant, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miketx (Feb 15, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> ......


Screw you.


----------



## miketx (Feb 15, 2018)

MrShangles said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Front door was open he opened the screen door and just walked in and started talking a sales pitch of some kind. I stood up and said GET OUT! He just stood there and started talking to my wife. He says he running for a local office and wants to leave his card with me. Wife took his card. Stupid bastards gonna pull that one time to many. I guess He didn't see my 357. Good thing he was passive and left.
> ...


What part of he was a local politician didn't your stupid ass get?


----------



## miketx (Feb 15, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Oh I had a gun, fortunately It didn't come to that and he left. I think he was on the level about running for office. I sure dont want to shoot anyone and he didn't exhibit any of the mannerisms of a home invader. He was dead wrong on what he did though.


----------



## miketx (Feb 15, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Calm down girl.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 15, 2018)

I may have pushed him out. Ofc, back in the "screen door" days, There was always a large pitbull by my mama's side.

One time this cracker (used loosely) home invaded me. My mama's sitting there, watching TV, dog is all teefus as he breaches the threshold, meanwhile, I done run to the closet and chambered a round in the Model 60. He was gone when I came back around the corner. Sometimes things happen fast.

Oh, I didn't mention I was walking the dog and him and his "brother" tried to jump me.

Well, they got the worst of it, and I got arrested.

Never convicted.

Wild dog bit his "brother" My dog protected my mama. If he had spent 1 more minute in my house, he'd be dead.

Wild dog was still my dog, don't get me wrong. I just had to use a harness because he was pugilistic.

He knew better than to mess with my dog, and was really a decent dog.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 15, 2018)

Eaglewings said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




This post makes me a Man of few words.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 15, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Mine usually rely on 2 hands and a rifle, just sayin'

So sorry if you thought it was a pistol-caliber round I'd shoot you with.

That is not the case.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 15, 2018)

miketx said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > cool story, bro
> ...




Well, it IS del......


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 15, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



There's always the option of putting a bullet in his head.

Home invaders are not to be taken lightly.


----------



## miketx (Feb 15, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Dick sucker


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Any person who just walks into a stranger's house in Texas has got to have a screw loose...or a death wish.
> ...



"South American Mexicans".  Yay geography.

As I said in 2 --- what a great thread.  I knew it was a sound investment.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 15, 2018)

Pogo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...




Good Allah but you're a dumb fucker.

And they have you shitting in the minds of Jr. College students?


----------



## miketx (Feb 15, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Reality is different than what you liars pretend.


----------



## miketx (Feb 15, 2018)

Pogo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...


As a traitor you can be  hung.


----------



## DOTR (Feb 15, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Be careful he could have been sizing up your goods and security...



   I agree. Don’t just put this off as an anomaly miketx Normal people just don’t do things like that.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 16, 2018)

Pogo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...



  Yay!! Someone is stupid enough not to note the forward slash indicating it could have been either since they all look alike!!


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 16, 2018)

miketx said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Well, if they get away with taking our guns this will become a common occurrence. 
Home invasion will become the number one crime.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 16, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




...


----------



## miketx (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## miketx (Feb 16, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Hopefully I'll be dead by then.


----------



## Erinwltr (Feb 16, 2018)

miketx said:


> Front door was open he opened the screen door and just walked in and started talking a sales pitch of some kind. I stood up and said GET OUT! He just stood there and started talking to my wife. He says he running for a local office and wants to leave his card with me. Wife took his card. Stupid bastards gonna pull that one time to many. I guess He didn't see my 357. Good thing he was passive and left.




Even if you did not have a gun, you should have thrown him out on his ass.


----------



## Erinwltr (Feb 16, 2018)

miketx said:


>


  I'm so wrong for laughing at this!


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 16, 2018)

Erinwltr said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Front door was open he opened the screen door and just walked in and started talking a sales pitch of some kind. I stood up and said GET OUT! He just stood there and started talking to my wife. He says he running for a local office and wants to leave his card with me. Wife took his card. Stupid bastards gonna pull that one time to many. I guess He didn't see my 357. Good thing he was passive and left.
> ...


I have 3 Rambo knives, 5 Katanas, and a couple of Softball bats.
I don't need no stinking guns.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 16, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



   5'6" brown hair,brown eyes pretty much covers it.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 16, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


----------



## evenflow1969 (Feb 16, 2018)

miketx said:


> Front door was open he opened the screen door and just walked in and started talking a sales pitch of some kind. I stood up and said GET OUT! He just stood there and started talking to my wife. He says he running for a local office and wants to leave his card with me. Wife took his card. Stupid bastards gonna pull that one time to many. I guess He didn't see my 357. Good thing he was passive and left.


My big black dog would have had luch if that guy did that to me, what an idiot! How fucking stupid can you be?


----------



## Anathema (Feb 16, 2018)

miketx said:


> Front door was open he opened the screen door and just walked in and started talking a sales pitch of some kind. I stood up and said GET OUT! He just stood there and started talking to my wife. He says he running for a local office and wants to leave his card with me. Wife took his card. Stupid bastards gonna pull that one time to many. I guess He didn't see my 357. Good thing he was passive and left.



He wouldn' have had the option to miss my weapons if he'd tried that here. If I wasn't carrying my handgun, the closest stored weapon to my front door is a 34" long, basket hilt Scottish broadsword.

My in-laws, who live on the other side of the duplex from my wife and me learned this lesson the hard way. They walked in one day when I wasn't expecting them and they got to see me turn around with sword in hand. They now knock and announce themselves.


----------



## miketx (Feb 16, 2018)

Anathema said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Front door was open he opened the screen door and just walked in and started talking a sales pitch of some kind. I stood up and said GET OUT! He just stood there and started talking to my wife. He says he running for a local office and wants to leave his card with me. Wife took his card. Stupid bastards gonna pull that one time to many. I guess He didn't see my 357. Good thing he was passive and left.
> ...


He was passive and non aggressive and he stayed right inside the door. Didn't reach in his pockets or act crazy so I didn't really want to shoot someone if I didn't have too.


----------



## Anathema (Feb 16, 2018)

miketx said:


> He was passive and non aggressive and he stayed right inside the door. Didn't reach in his pockets or act crazy so I didn't really want to shoot someone if I didn't have too.



I wouldn't necessarily have shot or stabbed him, but he would have quickly realized he should have still been on the other side of the door.


----------



## francoHFW (Feb 16, 2018)

What a bunch of nut jobs.... Life in the GOP USA poverty-stricken hopeless and fearful.


----------



## miketx (Feb 16, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> What a bunch of nut jobs.... Life in the GOP USA poverty-stricken hopeless and fearful.


stfu liar.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 16, 2018)

Day 3 of talking about it, with plenty of "I coulda shot him....I woulda shot him.....I shoulda shot him...."   
This is all because you're afraid gun control might be coming.  Taking your precious gun from your cold dead hands.
Nobody wants your gun, Mike.  Unless it's an AR15.  But wanting isn't getting, so don't worry about that, either.


----------



## Anathema (Feb 16, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> What a bunch of nut jobs.... Life in the GOP USA poverty-stricken hopeless and fearful.



The only one of those three I even cone close to is Hopeless, and it' not the GOP thst has made me that way. You seem to confuse fearful and prepared.


----------



## miketx (Feb 16, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Day 3 of talking about it, with plenty of "I coulda shot him....I woulda shot him.....I shoulda shot him...."
> This is all because you're afraid gun control might be coming.  Taking your precious gun from your cold dead hands.
> Nobody wants your gun, Mike.  Unless it's an AR15.  But wanting isn't getting, so don't worry about that, either.


As I clearly stated I did not want to have to shoot him and I did not even draw on him. I've got two AK47's if you want them you can bring your fascist ass up here and try it.


----------



## del (Feb 16, 2018)

miketx said:


> Hopefully I'll be dead by then.



tease


----------



## del (Feb 16, 2018)

miketx said:


> As I clearly stated I did not want to have to shoot him and I did not even draw on him. I've got two AK47's if you want them you can bring your fascist ass up here and try it.



sold off the 155 howitzer did you, rambo?


----------



## miketx (Feb 16, 2018)

del said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully I'll be dead by then.
> ...


It don't matter to me, I've lived a long time and frankly I'm tired of sorry bastards like you.


----------



## miketx (Feb 16, 2018)

del said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > As I clearly stated I did not want to have to shoot him and I did not even draw on him. I've got two AK47's if you want them you can bring your fascist ass up here and try it.
> ...


Weapons like that are illegal to own, moron.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 16, 2018)

Not true.


----------



## miketx (Feb 16, 2018)

Jarlaxle said:


> Not true.


Cool then go buy me one.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 16, 2018)

Need to jump through a shitload of hoops for F-troop, but they can be legally purchased. (ATF calls them "destructive devices".)  There is usually at least one at Knob Creek.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 16, 2018)

miketx said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


del can't answer the door unless it's shower day and his attendant is there. 







He's just jealous people want to talk to you.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 16, 2018)

miketx said:


> I'm always home.


What a shocker. Unemployable, on gummint handouts, with the TV glued to FoxNews all day and night. The life of a #MAGA loser.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 16, 2018)

Taz said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Front door was open he opened the screen door and just walked in and started talking a sales pitch of some kind. I stood up and said GET OUT! He just stood there and started talking to my wife. He says he running for a local office and wants to leave his card with me. Wife took his card. Stupid bastards gonna pull that one time to many. I guess He didn't see my 357. Good thing he was passive and left.
> ...


Even if he had shot him, he would still remain a pussy.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 16, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Anybody that just came into my house would be well-ventilated.


^^^ Actually thinks he’s John Wayne.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 16, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


What’s the home invasion rate in Australia?


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 16, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Now or when they took their guns?


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 16, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Since they banned guns.


----------



## francoHFW (Feb 16, 2018)

They banned automatic and semi-automatic and have a lot of registration regulations. It also helps that their minimum wage is now $19 and people aren't poverty-stricken like here among all modern countries. Thanks GOP!Snopes.com


----------



## Erinwltr (Feb 17, 2018)

Anathema said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Front door was open he opened the screen door and just walked in and started talking a sales pitch of some kind. I stood up and said GET OUT! He just stood there and started talking to my wife. He says he running for a local office and wants to leave his card with me. Wife took his card. Stupid bastards gonna pull that one time to many. I guess He didn't see my 357. Good thing he was passive and left.
> ...




You live in the other half of a duplex from your inlaws??  That's really tight quarters, dude.  Provided you and your wife are still on speaking terms with them, do you cut birthday cakes with the "34" long, basket hilt Scottish broadsword?"  Curious minds...


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 17, 2018)

miketx said:


> Front door was open he opened the screen door and just walked in and started talking a sales pitch of some kind. I stood up and said GET OUT! He just stood there and started talking to my wife. He says he running for a local office and wants to leave his card with me. Wife took his card. Stupid bastards gonna pull that one time to many. I guess He didn't see my 357. Good thing he was passive and left.


Who can be scared of a midget? Ok-ok dwarf...


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 17, 2018)

Erinwltr said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


It's an Asian family all 27 of them...


----------



## Anathema (Feb 17, 2018)

Erinwltr said:


> You live in the other half of a duplex from your inlaws??  That's really tight quarters, dude.  Provided you and your wife are still on speaking terms with them, do you cut birthday cakes with the "34" long, basket hilt Scottish broadsword?"  Curious minds...



Yes, we do live next to my in-laws, plus 2 of my sidters-in-law and my btother-in-law. My wife and I own the property. They rent from us. It's worked out great for several years now.

As for the sword... no it doesn't get used for cakes. Self-defense tools are used for self defense only. My dane axe doesn't get used to chop wood either.


----------



## miketx (Feb 17, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Come one down here. Come in someones house uninvited. The "Pussy" may not be as forgiving as I was.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 17, 2018)

miketx said:


> Front door was open he opened the screen door and just walked in and started talking a sales pitch of some kind. I stood up and said GET OUT! He just stood there and started talking to my wife. He says he running for a local office and wants to leave his card with me. Wife took his card. Stupid bastards gonna pull that one time to many. I guess He didn't see my 357. Good thing he was passive and left.



I would have told him he had no manners and would never get our vote.
Someone without simple basic civil manners can not lead.


----------



## miketx (Feb 17, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Front door was open he opened the screen door and just walked in and started talking a sales pitch of some kind. I stood up and said GET OUT! He just stood there and started talking to my wife. He says he running for a local office and wants to leave his card with me. Wife took his card. Stupid bastards gonna pull that one time to many. I guess He didn't see my 357. Good thing he was passive and left.
> ...


Next time....


----------



## francoHFW (Feb 17, 2018)

I do believe America is going insane these days... Thanks GOP and fox etcetera
.... So many lies and inequalities...


----------

